

Leaked details about new Apple Watch - digital55
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-watch-features-battery-life-leaked-2015-3

======
Someone
_The source said an Apple Watch with more than 200 WatchKit apps became
"noticeably sluggish on the Home screen"_

If that is something to complain about, it must be quite responsive in normal
use.

I would think a tablet with over 200 apps already is the exception. Mine has
less than 100, many of which I very rarely use (examples: 12 'camera toys', 3
cloud providers that are there just in case someone sends me an URL)

